

Functional Programming in JavaScript using LiveScript - Part 2 - GeZe
http://gkz.github.com/LiveScript/blog/functional-programming-in-javascript-using-livescript-part-2.html

======
GeZe
Part 1: [http://gkz.github.com/LiveScript/blog/functional-
programming...](http://gkz.github.com/LiveScript/blog/functional-programming-
in-javascript-using-livescript-and-prelude-ls.html)

Part 1 discussion on HN: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4135616>

